# Error 1327. Invalid Drive: G:



## TheVindicator (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi: I am experiencing this problem when I try to install Medal of Honor Airborne and Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare. I have one drive C; and 2 DVD drives D: and E: The installation seems to fail in the Windows Installer when the Ageia PhysX program tries to install v 7.x. I had Nvidia PhysX 8.x installed but removed it through the control panel. 

I have tried to install in Safe Mode as well, without success.

I have read some faq's referring to using the Registry Editor, but could not find anything there. I have also read some faq's on this site from some time ago, but they do not seem to refer to my problem.



Thanks for your help.

Vindicator


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF*

You said the error was invalid drive 'G' but you state you were attempting to install in Drive 'C' so perhaps you selected a different, nonexistent drive?

Depending on what drive is experiencing the error (C or G) switch the drive letter accordingly.

Try this:
open a command prompt (_Run> cmd_)
Then type: *subst G: %TEMP%*

Run the installation again.
after that type: *subst G: /d*


----------



## TheVindicator (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi SNIPERWOLF:
:wave:
Thanks for your help. Actually, I had to go into regedit, HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows| CurrentVersion\ Explorer\User Shell Folders where I found a reference to the G drive (G: mypictures) which I changed to the C drive. Error message gone.

Hopefully, all is back to normal. It's great to have online support from the experts.

Best regards for the Holiday Season.
:wave:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Glad to see the problem is solved.

Please mark the thread as *'solved'* under _Thread Tools_


----------



## tribalfaery (Feb 2, 2011)

TheVindicator said:


> Hi SNIPERWOLF:
> :wave:
> Thanks for your help. Actually, I had to go into regedit, HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows| CurrentVersion\ Explorer\User Shell Folders where I found a reference to the G drive (G: mypictures) which I changed to the C drive. Error message gone.
> 
> ...


I have found in the same place that my document are under g drive how do i change the drive letter on it in the regedit.
I know some about computers. I have a laptop wind 7 compaq

cheers Teri:4-dontkno


----------

